# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  relative clauses : أشباه الجمل الموصولة 1

## Sc®ipt

أشباه الجمل الموصولة



 * شبه الجملة هو جزء من جملة .

* شبه  الجملة الموصولة تخبرنا أي شخص أو أي شيء يقصده المتكلم ..

 أو ما نوع الشخص  أو الشيء الذي يقصده المتكلم .


 ** أنظر إلي هذه  الجمل : 

- The woman who lives next door is a doctor 

* who  lives next door هي شبه جملة موصولة تخبرنا أي امرأة

نتحدث عنها .

-  We know a lot of people who live in London

* who live in London تخبرنا ما  نوع الناس .



1- استخدام ضمير الوصل Who  



* نستخدم Who في شبه الجملة الموصولة  عندما نتحدث عن الناس

 ( وليس عن الأشياء ) ونستخدمها بدلا من : he - she -  they .
the woman – she lives next door – is a doctor

---***61664; The  woman who lives next door is a doctor

** لاحظ أننا  استخدمنا who بدلا من she في هذه الجملة .

we know a lot of people –  they live in London

---***61664; We know a lot of people who live in  London

** لاحظ أننا استخدمنا who بدلا من they في  هذه الجملة . 


*** شبه الجملة الموصولة تبدأ  بضمير وصل وتأتي مباشرة بعد الاسم

 الذي تصفه .

- The boy who  comes from Bristol won the game

- I was talking to a person who had  worked with my father

- This is the man who I met in Paris 

- What  was the name of the man who lent you the money?

- Anyone who wants to do  the exam must enter before next Friday


* نستطيع أيضا  أن نستخدم that بدلا من who . 


The man that lives next door is  very friendly

The woman that you helped is our neighbour  


** لكن أحيانا يجب أن نستخدم who وليس that عندما  نتحدث عن الناس .


John , who speaks French and Italian , works  as a tourist guide

Peter , who I had seen earlier , wasn't at the party  


*** لاحظ أنه في هذه الجمل ، أشباه الجمل الموصولة  لا تخبرنا أي شخص يقصده

 المتكلم .. فنحن نعرف بالفعل أي شخص هو المقصود ..  ولكن أشباه الجمل الموصولة

 في هذه الجمل تعطينا معلومات إضافية عن هذا الشخص  . 


** لاحظ استخدام ( , ) في أشباه الجمل  السابقة . 


أمثلة أخري :


1-  This is the man . I met him in Paris

- This is the man who I met in Paris  


* لاحظ وضع ضمير الوصل who بعد الاسم الذي يصفه  مباشرة ( the man )

 وأن who حلت محل ضمير المفعول him في الجملة الثانية  .


2- He's the person . He wanted to buy your house

-  He's the person who wanted to buy your house


*  لاحظ وضع ضمير الوصل who بعد الاسم الذي يصفه مباشرة ( the person )

 وأن who  قد حلت محل ضمير الفاعل he في الجملة الثانية .


3- She's the  woman . She telephoned the police

- She's the woman who telephoned the  police 


* لاحظ وضع ضمير الوصل who بعد الاسم  الذي يصفه مباشرة ( the woman ) 

 وأن who قد حلت محل ضمير الفاعل she في  الجملة الثانية . 


4 – The man was badly injured . He was  driving the car

- The man who was badly injured was driving the car  


* لاحظ حذف ضمير الفاعل he في الجملة الثانية  ليحل محله ضمير الوصل who 

 ولكن نضع who بعد the man في الجملة الأولي لأنها  الاسم الذي يصفه . 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  2- استخدام ضمير الوصل Which
 


* عندما نتحدث عن أشياء نستخدم which أو that في الجمل الموصولة  .

Where is the cheese ? - it was in the fridge .

--***61664; Where  is the cheese which was in the fridge ?

--***61664; Where is the cheese that was  in the fridge ?


* لاحظ أن that أكثر استخداما من which  عندما نتحدث عن أشياء .

I don't like stories that have unhappy  endings .

Barbara works for a company that makes washing  machines.

The machine that broke down has now been  repaired.


* لكن أحيانا يجب أن نستخدم which وليس that  . 

Colin told me about his new job , which he is enjoying very  much .

We stayed at the Grand Hotel , which Ann recommended to us  .


** في هذه الجمل نحن نعرف بالفعل الشيء المقصود ..  ولكن أشباه الجمل الموصولة هنا

 تعطينا معلومات إضافية عن هذا الشيء .  

 ** لاحظ أيضا أننا نستخدم ( , ) في أشباه الجمل السابقة . 


أمثلة أخري :


1- I wanted the  painting . You bought it

- I wanted the painting that you bought  

* لاحظ حذف ضمير المفعول it في الجملة الثانية ليحل محله  ضمير الوصل that 

 ولكن نضع that بعد الاسم الذي تصفه ( the painting ) .  


2- This is the chair . My parents gave it to me 

-  This is the chair that my parents gave to me 


* لاحظ  حذف ضمير المفعول it في الجملة الثانية ليحل محله ضمير الوصل that 

 ولكن نضع  that بعد الاسم الذي تصفه ( the chair ) . 


3- This is the lion  . It's been ill recently

- This is the lion that's been ill recently  


* * لاحظ حذف ضمير المفعول it في الجملة الثانية ليحل  محله ضمير الوصل that 

 ولكن نضع that بعد الاسم الذي تصفه ( the lion ) .  

ولاحظ أيضا أن It's هي اختصار It has .. و that's  هي اختصار that has .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور كتير  :Bl (33):

----------


## ورده السعاده

شكرا كتير الك.... :Eh S(17):

----------


## Sc®ipt

منورين و شكرا لمروركم صبايا  :Smile:

----------

